# syndicate's photo thread



## syndicate (Jul 17, 2006)

Brachypelma smithi sub-adult male

















Pamphobeteus sp ll. Ecuador unsexed












Acanthoscurria geniculata unsexed












Grammostola aureostriata unsexed












macro shot of G.aureostriata







Grammostola rosea unsexed

















macro shot of Grammostola rosea







Pterinochilus lurgardi adult female


----------



## syndicate (Jul 17, 2006)

Eucratoscelus pachypus adult female












Psalmopoeus pulcher unsexed







Poecilotheria ornata unsexed (sorry for crappy pic)


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2006)

Grammostola pulchra unsexed












Aphonopelma seemani unsexed


----------



## syndicate (Jul 22, 2006)

Brachypelma vagans unsexed







Lasiodora paryabana sub-adult female


----------



## syndicate (Jul 24, 2006)

Eucratoscelus pachypus adult female












Avicularia versicolor unsexed


----------



## anderstd (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Syndicate. The shot of the Eucratoscelus pachypus is awesome!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for checking


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, that little vagans does look like its grown.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah there both doing great.cant wait until they start showing some adult color


----------



## syndicate (Jul 26, 2006)

Psalmopoeus imirnia unsexed sub adult (molted 7_23_06)







Pterinochillus murinas unsexed (molted 7_25_06)












Acanthoscurria geniculata unsexed


----------



## TheNatural (Jul 28, 2006)

nice collection U got there, congrats


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jul 28, 2006)

Great collection!!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 28, 2006)

Nhandu chromatus unsexed







Avicularia versicolor unsexed







Brachypelma smithi adult unsexed







Grammostola aureostriata unsexed







Haplopelma minax


----------



## syndicate (Jul 28, 2006)

thank you guys!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 29, 2006)

Grammostola pulchra unsexed (molted 7_29_06)


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics Chris!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 30, 2006)

Grammostola aureostriata unsexed (molted 7_29_06)


----------



## syndicate (Aug 1, 2006)

Nhandu coloratovillosus unsexed


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice pulchra. Should be jet black in a molt or two.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 5, 2006)

Aphonopelma seemani unsexed


----------



## syndicate (Aug 6, 2006)

Aphonopelma seemani unsexed












Avicularia versicolor unsexed







Ceratogyrus marshalli unsexed


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 11, 2006)

awwww! Our H. minax looks lust like that  =)


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 11, 2006)

nice looking marshalli there!  i'm starting to like them more and more.  

was that a tribal gear shirt in your pic in that behind the comp thread?  do you write?


----------



## syndicate (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks for checking guys!
yeah im into graff.i think we actually talked about that in the chat room a while ago.that shirt is tribal yeah.by dare


----------



## syndicate (Aug 11, 2006)

Avicularia versicolor unsexed







Poecilotheria regalis unsexed







Hetrosoculata maculata unsexed


----------



## *Rogue* (Aug 12, 2006)

*Syndicate....*

Are you a professional photographer if not you should be wat kind of cam you got? i have done so many photography classes that i couldn't even count them on one hand and i havn't even got any good pic's of mt T.:8o :drool: :wall:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 12, 2006)

lol thank you very much.no im far from a professional.i bought this camera like 10 months ago so i could take pics of my t's.until about a couple weeks ago i had no clue how to get good shots upclose and focus the thing.so im quite new to photography.the camera model is a Nikon coolpix 5000


----------



## *Rogue* (Aug 12, 2006)

*Wow*

  well your one of the best first photo takerer i have seen lol well your good and i think thr gr8 pics (obviously:drool: lol)
well keep doing what your doing it's working for you lol. :8o


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 13, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> thanks for checking guys!
> yeah im into graff.i think we actually talked about that in the chat room a while ago.that shirt is tribal yeah.by dare



nice, i have the erni 3d tribal shirt hah.  yea now i remember, we did talk in there.  good to see some writers in the hobby.   i've got some crap i did in my user gallery if you want to check it out.


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice collection man, how many Ts do you have?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 13, 2006)

Great shots again man :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks! 
@the natural i have 39 t's right now.some of them are difficult to photograph.especially all the aboreals and my poecs


----------



## syndicate (Aug 20, 2006)

Cyclosternum spinopalpus [?]












Ceratogyrus marshalli unsexed







Grammostola actaeon unsexed







Lasiodora paryabana sub-adult female







Ornithoctonus aureotibialis unsexed


----------



## syndicate (Aug 20, 2006)

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli unsexed sling







Poecilotheria subfusca unsexed sling


----------



## syndicate (Sep 17, 2006)

some new pics

Poecilotheria ornata unsexed







Psalmopoeus imirnia   unsexed







Psalmopoeus pulcher unsexed












Avicularia versicolor unsexed












Acanthoscurria geniculata unsexed







Acanthoscurria geniculata adult female

















Aphonopelma seemani unsexed







Nhandu chromatus unsexed












Brachypelma vagans unsexed







Haplopelma lividum adult female












Ceratogyrus marshalli unsexed







Phlogius/Selenocosmia crassipes unsexed







Brachypelma smithi ultimate male







Lasiodora paryabana


----------



## syndicate (Sep 22, 2006)

Poecilotheria formoso unsexed


----------



## syndicate (Oct 25, 2006)

new flics

Nhandu coloratovillosus unsexed













Hystocrates sp.(sold as H.gigas)unsexed













Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 01 unsexed













Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 03 unsexed













Poecilotheria ornata sub-adult female







parasitic mites around chelicerae(thanks reptist!)


----------



## syndicate (Oct 29, 2006)

Avicularia versicolor unsexed


----------



## syndicate (Oct 29, 2006)

Grammostola actaeon unsexed


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 31, 2006)

awesome pics man! you have a great collection.  i really like those G. actaeon.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for checking them bro


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 31, 2006)

I love that actaeon. Great pics bro.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 1, 2006)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei unsexed







Brachypelma smithi mature male







Haplopelma sp."bach ma" unsexed


----------



## syndicate (Dec 2, 2006)

Stromatopelma calceatum  unsexed


----------



## syndicate (Dec 7, 2006)

Nhandu coloratovillosus  unsexed subadult







Lasiodora paryabana  adult female


----------



## syndicate (Dec 7, 2006)

trying something new here

Pamphobeteus sp.ll Ecuador unsexed adult


----------



## syndicate (Dec 17, 2006)

Brachypelma vagans 0.0.2













grammostoloa auerostriata 0.0.1













Aphonopelma sp. 0.0.1







shelf plus new BTS journal


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice shelf there Chris!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 11, 2007)

some new additions

Haplopelma schmidti "dcf"  0.0.3 













trying out framing some images again







Brachypelma verdezi  0.0.1













Pterinochilus lurgardi  0.0.1


----------



## Natemass (Jan 11, 2007)

nice collection man its awesome to see people really into ts and have a big collections, ive started my t collection and almost breaking the 20 mark but keep the pics coming:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice pics bud. what camera are you using? and lighting?


----------



## syndicate (Jan 11, 2007)

im using a nikon coolpix 5000 and just normal room lighting with a flash


----------



## syndicate (Jan 18, 2007)

some new shots

Brachypelma smithi mating 1_17_07



















this one came out kinda cool







Sericopelma sp.guapiles 0.0.1







Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1.0


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2007)

Ornithoctonus sp.Thailand 0.1.0
(most likely Ornithoctonus sp. var. "Surat Thani")


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 1, 2007)

nice pics man..good luck with that smithi pairing.  hah some of these species you're posting i haven't even heard of yet.  

edit..and i like the pics of the H. schmidti too.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks buddy 
yeah i really like these schmidti dark color phase aswell.there beautiful as adults.also
im pretty sure that in reality all the dcf schmidti are actually haplopelma hanium


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 1, 2007)

Finally I see another C.marshalli on these boards besides mine, I hope to breed that species if I can find a male. Nice pics though.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 1, 2007)

Sweet images. I like looking at some larger adult T's since most of my collection are still slings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2007)

Novak said:


> Finally I see another C.marshalli on these boards besides mine, I hope to breed that species if I can find a male. Nice pics though.


yeah that would be a great breeding prodject.i was told the males dont posses the horn on there carapace have u heard that?


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 1, 2007)

Ya that is true, Ive even seen a pic but I cant recall from where.


----------



## billopelma (Feb 1, 2007)

I wanna see more pic's of that Ornithoctonus sp., she's gorgeous...

Bill


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2007)

billopelma said:


> I wanna see more pic's of that Ornithoctonus sp., she's gorgeous...
> 
> Bill


thank you!she will be alot nicer looking once she molts  
heres some more shots i didnt add on here


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome pics! Your pampho sp. II along with your C marshalli owns! Great setup and T collection.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 24, 2007)

some new pics

Nhandu coloratovillosus mature male







Grammostola aureostriata  0.0.1


----------



## syndicate (Feb 24, 2007)

Sericopelma sp.guapiles 0.0.1 lunch time


----------



## syndicate (Feb 24, 2007)

Haplopelma minax  0.0.1







Haplopelma schmidti "dcf"  0.0.3



















Haplopelma longipes 1.1.2 adult female







Haplopelma longipes 1.1.2 mature male







longipes breeding


----------



## carrieh (Feb 24, 2007)

I really like your G.Aureostriata.  I have one as well, mine is only about an inch.  Do you have any B.Albopilosum, or G.Rosea?  I have one of  those as well.
Carrie


----------



## TRON (Feb 24, 2007)

Awesome thread! Great collection! :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Feb 24, 2007)

carrieh said:


> I really like your G.Aureostriata.  I have one as well, mine is only about an inch.  Do you have any B.Albopilosum, or G.Rosea?  I have one of  those as well.
> Carrie


yeah shes a nice girl.i do have a smaller g.rosea and i did have a albopilosum.i miss my curly hair lol


TRON said:


> Awesome thread! Great collection! :clap:


thanks!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 25, 2007)

cool pics as usual man.  love those schmidti!


----------



## Banza (Feb 25, 2007)

syndicate said:


> thank you!she will be alot nicer looking once she molts
> heres some more shots i didnt add on here



omg! she is really great!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 26, 2007)

i really like that Haplopelma schmidti "dcf" that ting is awesome


----------



## syndicate (Feb 26, 2007)

Poecilotheria regalis breeding tank.the male is hanging out in front.female has her burrow behing the bark


----------



## EDED (Feb 27, 2007)

Chris, any chance that your DCF schmidti juvies are actually from mis-labeled hainanum?   im sure true the color form of schmidti is rare or non existent in the hobby.

Natemass, see http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=84745&highlight=hainanum


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 27, 2007)

:clap: Verry nice pix and beautiful Ts:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks man.
and your right brian these are most likely hainanum.need to change labels.gonna wait until i can get some good shots from molts to be sure


----------



## syndicate (Mar 10, 2007)

Poecilotheria subfusca 0.0.3


----------



## syndicate (Mar 13, 2007)

another shot of this little guy


----------



## Natemass (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice stuff


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 14, 2007)

great pics, I love poecis they are among my favorite


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice, subfusca's are my favorites.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## syndicate (Mar 17, 2007)

new pics

Haplopelma sp. "Bach ma" unsexed juvie



















Haplopelma longipes  adult female













Nhandu coloratovillosus mature male


----------



## syndicate (Mar 18, 2007)

another shot of the bach ma


----------



## syndicate (Mar 23, 2007)

Sericopelma sp."Guapiles" 0.0.1


----------



## syndicate (Mar 25, 2007)

Haplopelma albostriatum 0.0.3


----------



## syndicate (Mar 28, 2007)

new images

Poecilotheria metallica 0.0.2














Thrigmopoeus truculentus  0.0.4


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 28, 2007)

you've got some awesome spiders man.  since my collection is on pause and then decline, it almost pains me to look at all these pictures. :wall:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 28, 2007)

It doesnt pain me to look at them....hopefully He'll sell some to me in the near future again!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 28, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> you've got some awesome spiders man.  since my collection is on pause and then decline, it almost pains me to look at all these pictures. :wall:


thanks bro!sorry to hear bout that man.



ChrisNCT said:


> It doesnt pain me to look at them....hopefully He'll sell some to me in the near future again!


haha


----------



## syndicate (Mar 30, 2007)

terrarium


----------



## syndicate (Apr 1, 2007)

Chilobrachys sp."guanxiensis"  0.1.0


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi man, very nice set up, congrats :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 2, 2007)

thank you.hoping it will do well with the live moss and plants.time will tell


----------



## Yuki (Apr 3, 2007)

you make me want to run into your house and steal all your pets and tanks. they are soo great. good job.:worship:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 3, 2007)

Yuki said:


> you make me want to run into your house and steal all your pets and tanks. they are soo great. good job.:worship:


haha thanks


----------



## syndicate (Apr 9, 2007)

Haplopelma longipes adult female


----------



## Sof (Apr 13, 2007)

mmmm, your H. longipes is really nice.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks there


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, that longipes is stuning. Get her knocked up NOW!!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Wow, that longipes is stuning. Get her knocked up NOW!!


haha thanks man.yeah ive been trying to.will see what happens.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2007)

Ceratogyrus marshalli  subadult female


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 15, 2007)

syndicate said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli  subadult female


the color on thats one's carapace is amazing. Great pics bro :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah these guys look great after a molt.if only there were some males round heh
another shot


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2007)

syndicate said:


> yeah these guys look great after a molt.if only there were some males round heh
> another shot



I agree, I've been looking for a male for like ever! Great pic btw.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah man i think shes breedable now so gonna keep my eyes out for any slings or males


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats her size, I have a 5" female, that I hope I can find a male for her soon, or atleast molt and then find a male.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2007)

shes prob 4"+ now
im gonna see if the guy i got her from year or two back knows where more might be


----------



## syndicate (Apr 19, 2007)

Haplopelma hainanum adult female


----------



## syndicate (Apr 25, 2007)

Haplopelma albostriatum sling







Acanthoscurria geniculata adult female
looking very gravid  (fingers crossed)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on the genic. It's looking very gravid.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 25, 2007)

syndicate said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata adult female
> looking very gravid  (fingers crossed)


That booty is huge. How long ago was she mated? You are going to have your hands full!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 25, 2007)

its been a little over 200 days.which is a while but honestly i have no clue what a normal gestation period is for this species.and if i do get a sac yes i will lol!!these are prob with a doubt one of my favorite of the south american species tho.gotta love the genics


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 25, 2007)

syndicate said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata adult female
> looking very gravid  (fingers crossed)


keep mine too, lookin good


----------



## EDED (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey i didnt know those coneheads (marshalli) had designs that go up to the 'cone'.... very cool now i want one


and you finally have H. hainanum, congrats!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 25, 2007)

thats for checking bri!coneheads hehe


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 26, 2007)

EDED said:


> Hey i didnt know those coneheads (marshalli) had designs that go up to the 'cone'.... very cool now i want one
> 
> 
> and you finally have H. hainanum, congrats!



I didn't know that either, cause mine and a couple of others I've seen didn't, but maybe its just the result straight after a molt?


Can you take a side shot of your marshalli, and also and underside shot?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 26, 2007)

ill try and grab some more shots of her later.heres an older pic from a couple molts back


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pics Bro


----------



## syndicate (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## syndicate (May 5, 2007)

update

Ornithoctoninae sp.Malaysia (Lampropelma violaceopes/Haplopelma robustom)


----------



## syndicate (May 5, 2007)

Acanthoscurria geniculata  unsexed juvie


----------



## AlainL (May 6, 2007)

syndicate said:


> update
> 
> Ornithoctoninae sp.Malaysia (Lampropelma violaceopes/Haplopelma robustom)


Hi syndicate!

Very nice pics, I love that one.
How big is it right now?

Thanks for sharing 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## syndicate (May 6, 2007)

thanks.shes bout 2" now


----------



## syndicate (May 12, 2007)

some newly molted spiders got re-housed today


Ornithoctonus aureotibialis














Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## Doezsha (May 14, 2007)

Your Ts are looking good bro :clap:


----------



## syndicate (May 16, 2007)

got to play with a very nice nikon d200 today:drool:


----------



## syndicate (May 20, 2007)

some more re-housing tonight.heres some pics

Poecilotheria pederseni 













Poecilotheria striata 







Cyriopagopus schioedtei


----------



## syndicate (May 21, 2007)

Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## syndicate (May 23, 2007)

Poecilotheria subfusca newly molted sling


----------



## AlainL (May 23, 2007)

syndicate said:


> Poecilotheria subfusca newly molted sling


Hi Syndicate!

Very nice little subfusca.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

as always nice pics bro, Im lovin your Haplopelma albostriatum thats one hot T  . I dont think they make a wish list big enough for all the Ts that I want lol :wall:


----------



## syndicate (May 24, 2007)

thanks for checkin doezsha and carpetpython!


----------



## syndicate (May 29, 2007)

Ornithoctonus sp.thailand
adult female


----------



## Doezsha (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful T man shes a cute girl   I love the Asian Ts shes hot


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2007)

some of my P.metallica molted this week.starting to look nice


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are starting to look hot Chris! :clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 14, 2007)

your a lucky man :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks guys :]
there really well behaved for poecs to.not even close to as skittish or nervous as some of my other poecilotheria.could be a completely dif story when there adults tho heh


----------



## AlainL (Jun 15, 2007)

syndicate said:


> some of my P.metallica molted this week.starting to look nice


Hi Syndicate!

She look beautiful:clap: 

Can't whait for mine to get bigger.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2007)

took some new pics today

Acanothoscurria geniculata massive female!!newly molted













Acanthoscurria brocklhursti freshly molted 







Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 16, 2007)

Aw so your _A.geniculata_ wasn't gravid? Just wanted to molt... oh well atleast shes more gorgeous then ever!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah she molted :[
but yo she is huge now lol.must be in the 9" area.her molt praticly covers my whole hand.cant find my ruler so i cant measure it tho lol.will take some pics


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 17, 2007)

wow 
that A. brocklehursti is striking
I love the red


----------



## syndicate (Jun 25, 2007)

Coremiocnemis sp.Malaysia








Grammostola actaeon


----------



## syndicate (Jun 29, 2007)

Aphonopelma seemani adult female


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 30, 2007)

Amazing pictures man, very well done.  I especially like the pictures of your Grammostola actaeon, a beautiful T you have there.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for comments


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures, Chris! Surprised to see a Grammostola among your crew. G actaeon and iheringi are real lookers.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 30, 2007)

hehe thanks.yeah i still keep the gramms/brachys plus a few other nw


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2007)

Brachypelma albopilosum unsexed sub adult



















Aphonopelma seemani adult female







Acanthoscurria brocklehursti unsexed juvie


----------



## moricollins (Jul 2, 2007)

Syndicate, those are some nice crisp pictures .

Thanks for sharing.

Mori


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks man :]


----------



## syndicate (Jul 4, 2007)

Poecilotheria pedersoni unsexed sub adult


----------



## syndicate (Jul 7, 2007)

took a massive amount of pictures today heh.dialup users beware!

Acanthoscurria brocklhursti







Brachypelma smithi sling







Bracypelma verdezi













Grammostola actaeon







Grammostola rosea













Sericopelma sp."Guapiles"







Haplocalstus sp."Nilgirinius"













Lampropelma sp."Borneo"













Phlogius crassipes  

























Poecilotheria formoso







Psalmopoeus pulcher







Aphonopelma seemani


----------



## syndicate (Jul 9, 2007)

some new additions  

Ornithoctonus auerotibialis













Poecilotheria metallica (bred by Tom Agosta)













Phlogius sp."Stents" 







Phlogius crassipes adult female


----------



## syndicate (Jul 9, 2007)

Ornithoctonus auerotibialis sub adult


----------



## EDED (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Chris,

that adult fem P. crassipes does look awesome, i dont think anyone else has an adult female in the states yet?  whenever a male pops up you will be the first one trying to breed.


----------



## pedro041484 (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice:worship:


----------



## syndicate (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks guys :]
yeah i hope to have luck breeding this species once some males are mature


----------



## tarantula man (Jul 11, 2007)

:evil: yea really good pictures


syndicate said:


> thank you guys!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 21, 2007)

some new molts

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female sub adult













Brachypelma verdezi juvie female


----------



## beetleman (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice shots of some very beautiful spiders:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks beetleman


----------



## luna (Jul 24, 2007)

I can hardly believe I just looked through all 34 pages... the variety & photos are just that good!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 24, 2007)

thank you luna!means alot  
hopefully i will get a better camera soon and improve my shots


----------



## luna (Jul 24, 2007)

Last year I was spending a lot of time on the canon forum and reading everything I could about photography.  I came across an article that was real interesting.  The main premise was the idea that its not the equipment but how you use it.  You already do an excellent job with the equipment you are using. 

Do you take the spiders out of their regular homes for photos?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 24, 2007)

luna said:


> Last year I was spending a lot of time on the canon forum and reading everything I could about photography.  I came across an article that was real interesting.  The main premise was the idea that its not the equipment but how you use it.  You already do an excellent job with the equipment you are using.
> 
> Do you take the spiders out of their regular homes for photos?


sometimes i do like when re-housing and what not.thanks again for the comments tho 
 my camera does upclose shots ok but i really want to get a new nikon and a nice macro lens kit.i must get closer!!!haha


----------



## syndicate (Aug 3, 2007)

Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## beetleman (Aug 4, 2007)

:clap: very stunning!  that's another to add to my never ending collection, i have murinus,autman,that bluefang is next,very nice shot.


----------



## Bothrops (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow! That _E. cyanognathus_ is awesome!! This is one of the species I have in my wish list too!

Keep the pics coming!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks guys!i really like this species


----------



## mitchell123 (Aug 4, 2007)

nice T ,:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 5, 2007)

Brachypelma verdezi young female



















Grammostola aureostriata unsexed sub adult







Acanthoscurria geniculata adult female







Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice !!!   I can't wait for all mine to show up this week while I place my next order!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks chris!


----------



## AlainL (Aug 5, 2007)

syndicate said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus


Beautiful photos man:clap:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos. Lets hope my verdezi is a boy.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks jt/carpetpython! 
would def be cool to breed those.not sure if anyone has in the us yet


----------



## syndicate (Aug 11, 2007)

Poecilotheria fasciata







Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli







Psalmopoeus reduncas


----------



## syndicate (Aug 15, 2007)

Haplopelma lividum unsexed CB juvies


----------



## pinkzebra (Aug 17, 2007)

You take really great photos! That blue fang is absolutely incredible.

Jen


----------



## syndicate (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks alot jen!glad u like the pics


----------



## syndicate (Aug 19, 2007)

Poecilotheria ornata 8"+ adult female



















Poecilotheria metallica unsexed juvie


----------



## Sharpy808 (Aug 19, 2007)

Absolutely stunning ornata, very nice photos.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks alot!shes a big girl.just mated her last nite 
wish me luck


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2007)

Poecilotheria ornata mature male


----------



## beetleman (Aug 27, 2007)

:clap: nice pokies! that purple is stunning on her.can't wait till mine looks like that girl.


----------



## Doezsha (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome pics bro and beautiful T by the way :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## massmorels (Aug 27, 2007)

great lookin' pokies


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 28, 2007)

What's the legspan on the male _P. ornata_? Is he as big as she is?


----------



## info0 (Aug 28, 2007)

Amazing . 

The Poecs are good looking as always .


----------



## syndicate (Aug 28, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> What's the legspan on the male _P. ornata_? Is he as big as she is?


hello.i havent actually measured him but hes a good size.id say easily 7" or bigger.so far he seems to be doing fine with my girls


----------



## syndicate (Aug 29, 2007)

new additions today  

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"  aka Lampropelma violeceopes/Haplopelma robustom ect...lol

sub adult female

























Acanthoscurria geniculata pen-ultimate male


----------



## AlainL (Aug 30, 2007)

Man your L.violaceopes is beautiful


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 30, 2007)

syndicate said:


> new additions today
> Acanthoscurria geniculata pen-ultimate male


Aghhh he is look tasty :drool: 
Watch, yer fem will champ em rather fast


----------



## syndicate (Aug 30, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Man your L.violaceopes is beautiful


thank you!i think after a molt she is gonna look very nice!



Anastasia said:


> Aghhh he is look tasty :drool:
> Watch, yer fem will champ em rather fast


yeah hopin my girl doesnt try and munch this one to :[
she has a thing for that heh


----------



## syndicate (Sep 10, 2007)

chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## syndicate (Sep 13, 2007)

Ornithoctonus sp. "Thailand"


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 14, 2007)

:clap: :clap: Wonderful! Wonderful! Wonderful!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## funnylori (Sep 15, 2007)

I am in love with this photo: http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a225/SYNDICATE_/unkowno005.jpg


----------



## syndicate (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks alot Lori!hoping to find out exactly what species this is soon  
glad u like the pics


----------



## syndicate (Sep 15, 2007)

Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"







Aphonopelma seemani


----------



## syndicate (Sep 19, 2007)

Haplopelma lividum mature male







Ornithoctonus auerotibialis


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 22, 2007)

nice pics man!  can't wait to see the Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia" once it molts.  should be pretty stunning.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks man!yeah there an awesome species


----------



## syndicate (Oct 7, 2007)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo"  



















Haplocalstus sp."Nilgirinius"







Sericolpelma sp."Guapiles"







Grammostola rosea adult female


----------



## syndicate (Oct 14, 2007)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia" adult female :drool:


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow man, great pics once again.  Oh and the T isnt too shabby looking either. :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## syndicate (Oct 21, 2007)

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

syndicate said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli


Oh yeah, that's what I'm talking about. :drool: I wish my big girl would hurry up and molt already!


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome pics bro, you collection is expanding nicely


----------

